# Update: Computex 2010 - Lian Li PC-Q11; neue mITX Mainboards



## Poulton (28. Mai 2010)

Lian Li stellt auf der Computex 2010 ein Refresh des Q07 vor:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


techPowerUp! News - Lian Li Gives Sneak Preview of New Cases to be Launched at Computex 2010

Hinzugekommen sind der 120mm Lüfter in der Front, die zwei Slots auf der Rückseite, eine Blende für das Laufwerk sowie die andere Befestigung der Festplatten am Boden.


----------



## Kryptonite (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Refresh des Lian Li Q07 auf der Computex 2010*

Find ich übrigens super, dass da kein hässlicher Diskettenplatz an der Front ist. Wer heutzutage Disketten braucht kann sich imo ein externes Laufwerk besorgen


----------



## Skysnake (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Refresh des Lian Li Q07 auf der Computex 2010*

Das externe Laufwerk zeigste mir mal, zumal ich nicht versteh was für nen Problem du damit hast?


----------



## eman84 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Refresh des Lian Li Q07 auf der Computex 2010*

Freecom USB Floppy Disk Laufwerk (22767) | hoh.de da z.b. xD

ich mag zb auch keine 3.5" externe Slots, mein Kartenlesegerät hab ich wie ODD und Lüftersteuerung hinter der Blende versteckt und werden per knopfdruck erst sichbar


----------



## Skysnake (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Refresh des Lian Li Q07 auf der Computex 2010*

LOL wie geil ist das denn  Das ist mal wirklich schick.

Hab dämlich noch Kistenweise Disketten rumliegen mit teils richtig geilen sachen draf  aber erst nen Laufwerk orgen und bla war mir immer zu stressig, aber so in 10 Jahren oder so, wenn das Zeug dann wirklich den RIESEN Bart hat, machts sicher sehr viel Spaß


----------



## Menthe (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Refresh des Lian Li Q07 auf der Computex 2010*

Hey genial, da warte ich dann doch noch n bissl mit meinem Projekt.


----------



## emre76 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Refresh des Lian Li Q07 auf der Computex 2010*

Finde diese Version besser.


----------



## Poulton (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Refresh des Lian Li Q07 auf der Computex 2010*

Es gibt weitere Bilder und der Refresh hört auf den Namen "Q11":



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: http://forums.vr-zone.com/8129769-post3654.html

J&W bringt das MINIX™ 890GX-USB3 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: http://forums.vr-zone.com/8129714-post3652.html

ein MINIX H55 ist ebenfalls geplant



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle http://forums.vr-zone.com/8129739-post3653.html

und ein günstiges Model, MINIX 6150SE-UC3, für AM2 oder 3 wird es auf Basis des 6150 Chipsatzes geben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: http://forums.vr-zone.com/8112922-post3599.html


----------



## axel25 (4. Juni 2010)

Hm, so ein kleiner PC wäre was feines. 
Und H55...


----------



## little_hero (18. Juni 2010)

Schick, das weiße gefällt mir, das ganze ITX kommt langsam richtig in Mode, 

Ist es jetzt schon sicher das dieses Gehäuse in den Handel kommt ? Falls ja, wie lang dauert es, bis sowas bei uns aufschlägt ?


----------

